# [gelöst] Problem mit externem USB-HDD nach Kernel Update.

## oliver2104

Hallo, habe kürzlich auf 4.19.57-gentoo upgedatet.

Seitdem kann ich mein externes USB 3.0 HDD mit exFAT-Dateisystem nicht mehr mounten.

```
root # mount -t exfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb

FUSE exfat 1.3.0

ERROR: exFAT file system is not found
```

mit einem älteren USB 2.0 HDD mit FAT32-Dateisystem gibt es keine Probleme.

Hab ich da irgendeine Kerneloption übersehen ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Sun Jul 28, 2019 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

exFAT ist nicht Bestandteil des Kernel, zumindest noch nicht, das müsste von "sys-fs/fuse-exfat" bereitgestellt werden.

Wenn dieses Paket noch nicht installiert ist einfach mal installieren und wenn doch dann mal neu drüber installieren und nochmal versuchen.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort, hat leider nichts gebracht.

hab sogar einen kompletten Rebuild inkl. aller Abhängigkeiten durchgeführt

```
# emerge -ae sys-fs/fuse-exfat
```

nach Boot des alten Kernels (4.19.27-gentoo-r1) funktionierts wieder

da reicht auch

```
root # mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
```

Wenn ich das gleiche mit dem neuen Kernel mache,

also ohne die -t exfat-Option.

kommt die Meldung:

```
NTFS signature is missing.

Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Invalid argument

The device '/dev/sdc1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.

Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
```

Ich denke das ist zu 100% ein Problem mit meinem neuen Kernel.

Kernel-alt funktioniert, Kernel-neu funktioniert (noch) nicht.

----------

## mike155

Bitte poste mal

Deine Kernel Config von dem neuen Kernel (über wgetpaste)

Folgende Ausgabe unter dem alten Kernel, wenn Dein USB Dateisystem gemountet ist

```
mount | grep sdc1
```

----------

## oliver2104

OK,

/usr/src/linux/.config von 4.19.57-gentoo

Your paste can be seen here:http://dpaste.com/0NZQG9V

jetzt Booten mit 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 und exFAT USB-HDD mounten.

```
root # mount | grep sdc1

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/usb type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
```

----------

## mike155

Danke für die Daten!  :Smile: 

```
CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y
```

Das ist schon mal gut...

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y
```

...das auch...

```
# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set
```

Das könnte ein Problem sein - falls die Festplatte eine GPT hat. Hat sie?

Bevor wir uns um FUSE kümmern, sollten wir erst einmal überprüfen, ob die Partition /dev/sdc1 von Linux richtig erkannt wird. Was gibt folgende Anweisung unter dem alten und unter dem neuen Kernel aus?

```
lsblk
```

----------

## oliver2104

```
# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set
```

 war das Problem. Nach setzen auf: =y , ist alles OK.

Diese Option war auch schon beim alten Kernel vorhanden.

Hatte das einfach beim Umstieg auf den neuen Kernel übersehen.

Zumal alles, bis auf diese eine HDD, auf meinem (schon älteren) System noch auf MBR läuft.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Unterstützung !

----------

